# Is this Western Flyer prewar?



## decath6431 (Oct 30, 2012)

Torrington bars, New Departure Model D skip tooth hub, Meteor 3n pedals..26" Allstate tires.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

...late '30's?


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 30, 2012)

Your Western Flyer is Cleveland Welding built and is not earlier than 1940, nor newer than 1943. The serial number (located on the underside of the crank hanger) can be used to pin the date down more closely.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

